# Service call of the month



## hemi (Dec 28, 2006)

*Service call of the month from a Baltimore Gas & Electric residential customer... BGE received a call from a customer saying: "My power is out.
* 
*When you come to fix it be sure to bring a truck with a tall enough bucket to remove the deer". *
*
The customer service representative prudently trying to gather information to help diagnose the problem asked, "What deer"?*

*The customer replied "There is a deer on top of one of the electric poles on Wilkes Rd about 1/2 mile west of Perimeter Rd "*

*The customer service representative tried desperately to pull herself together and not laugh in front of the customer and replied" We'll dispatch someone right away to investigate the power outage. Thank you for the call."*

*Upon completion of the call, the customer service rep proceeded to share the funny story with her coworkers in the office and they all had a good laugh.*

*Well, lo and behold, the serviceman who repaired the problem stopped by the customer service office the following day with these pictures:*

View attachment $deer1.jpg

View attachment $deer2.jpg

View attachment $deer3.jpg

*Sure enough, the deer had been hit by a train 
& landed on top of a distribution feeder pole! 
Unbelievable!!!!! *


----------



## Ping898 (Dec 28, 2006)

lol...this is great!...sad for the deer of course...hope it didn't suffer


----------



## bydand (Dec 28, 2006)

Ping898 said:


> lol...this is great!...sad for the deer of course...hope it didn't suffer



Lets' see... smucked by a train then landed on high tension lines.  Nope, tenderized then fried.  Death would have been real quick in my opinion.


----------



## bydand (Dec 28, 2006)

This reminded me of something I seen a little bit ago in a trade mag.  This happened back in 2004 (If I recall correctly) outside of Fairbanks, AK while they were running new lines.  Figured the moose came across the drooping lines and got his antlers tangled up in them, then was hoisted 50' into the air when they pulled the lines tight.  Poor thing was still alive when they found it, but Fish and Game had to put it down when they got on site.


----------



## Kreth (Dec 29, 2006)

bydand said:


> This reminded me of something I seen a little bit ago in a trade mag.  This happened back in 2004 (If I recall correctly) outside of Fairbanks, AK while they were running new lines.  Figured the moose came across the drooping lines and got his antlers tangled up in them, then was hoisted 50' into the air when they pulled the lines tight.  Poor thing was still alive when they found it, but Fish and Game had to put it down when they got on site.


Yeah, this was featured on snopes.com a while back (yes, they have true stories as well as urban legends).


----------

